# Broken Aerotank Base



## andro (23/5/14)

For who is interested to see how the aerotank air control work .... Broke mine by mistake.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (23/5/14)

Noooo Ways....Hmmm Did it get stuck by any chance?


----------



## andro (23/5/14)

Nop. Drop it on a hard floor while unscrew it to change tank and flavour


----------



## Darth_V@PER (23/5/14)

Unlucky man..Mistakes do happen  I somehow got that airflow screw extremely tight and battled for a while to get it loosen up. I'm sure you will able to get that airflow base somewhere, I have seen it. If I find the supplier that stocks it I will PM you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (23/5/14)

Got it


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Got it


Please tell us as well.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (23/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Please tell us as well.



Sure thing @Matthee  From what I could find the were two places, Eciggies & @Oupa at VapourMountain. Will be sure to post information like this on the thread in future!

http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Airflow-Control-Valve-KangerTech
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...rs/airflow-control-base-protank-123-aerotank/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

